# bfn 5dp5dt



## Tummytime (Feb 2, 2012)

Please help im going ! Have very stupidly done an hpt and got bdn which has concinved me its not worked. Is there any chance implantation hasn't happened yet or shouod I prepare myself for the worst xxx


----------



## duckybun (Feb 14, 2012)

Hi tummytime.... Deep breathes Hun, it's too early for a reliable result yet! 10 days past fertilisation is on the very early side for most pregnancy tests at the best of times but since you had a fet it can take a few days longer for your little embie to kmplant and begin producing enough hcg to be detectable. I've read and been told by my clinic that due to the freezig and thawing your 5 day embie will have lost some cells which puts it back in terms of growth by at least a day, so take a deep breathe and step away from the pee sticks for a couple of days at a minimum! When is you OTD? 

X
Ducky


----------



## Tummytime (Feb 2, 2012)

Thank you so much for replying ducky.  Test day is Saturday so a way off but thid whole process is killing me! It certainly does put my sanity to the test! Xxx


----------



## kazwhelo (Sep 27, 2005)

Hi Tummytime, didn't want to read and run as I was in a similar position to you a few weeks ago. I had a FET and tested 6dp5dt and got a stark white BFN. Why I tested so early I don't know, but I did and was left sure I had another failure. But I tested again at 8dp5dt and got my first ever BFP. Even 8 days is ridiculously early, many women don't get a BFP until OTD or even later. I was amazed that it went from negative to positive in just 48 hours. A lot can change in just a few days, hang in there, wishing you lots of luck. xxx


----------



## noelle80 (Mar 23, 2014)

Hi tummytime, definitely too early to start worrying. I had the same experience as kazwhelo, I tested on 6dp5dt, bfn, felt really down & convinced it hadn't worked, was getting no symptoms. 8dp5dt felt like af on her way, tested again, faint bfp! Didn't really believe it till otd which was 12dp5dt and I got a nice dark line! Hold off for a few more days and good luck! Xx


----------



## esrj199 (Apr 13, 2013)

Hi tummytime

It really is too early to test. I tested at 5dp5dt and it was a definite negative and I was so upset. I tested again at 8dp5dt, and was convinced it would be negative, but to my amazement it was a very strong line and I am in fact expecting twins, so things can definitely change. 

Thinking of you and hope the next few days bring you smiles. Xxx


----------



## Tummytime (Feb 2, 2012)

You ladies are truly amazing and inspiring!  I will now step away from the bloody evil pee sticks andenjoy bbeing pupo until otd. I wish we could time travel in this two week wait to make it all go quicker!  Big love and hugsxxx


----------



## shello (Apr 29, 2013)

esrj199 said:


> Hi tummytime
> 
> It really is too early to test. I tested at 5dp5dt and it was a definite negative and I was so upset. I tested again at 8dp5dt, and was convinced it would be negative, but to my amazement it was a very strong line and I am in fact expecting twins, so things can definitely change.
> 
> ...


----------

